# Mites or baby isopod pictures?



## K3viin128 (May 3, 2016)

Does anyone have mite and or baby isopod pictures?? 

Everynow and then I find a small and I mean grain of sand small bug crawling on plant leafs; nothing in any large numbers but can't seem to get a good picture or find picture online to compare it to... 

I have seeded with springtails and dwarf white isopods.. 

I thought of it were mites would be in large numbers.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Immature isopods look almost identical to the parents, just smaller. At a glance some kinds can be mistaken for springtails, but they start life a little bigger than most mites that would inhabit a vivarium.
Your enclosure likely has at least one mite species present (most do), and if you only see them occasionally, it may mean that they are living in balance with the rest of the viv.


----------



## Fingolfin (Jan 31, 2016)

Most mites are not harmful to your viv, and just help with the clean up crew!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Actually mites can devistate springtail population in a Viv.


----------



## K3viin128 (May 3, 2016)

Dane said:


> Immature isopods look almost identical to the parents, just smaller. At a glance some kinds can be mistaken for springtails, but they start life a little bigger than most mites that would inhabit a vivarium.
> Your enclosure likely has at least one mite species present (most do), and if you only see them occasionally, it may mean that they are living in balance with the rest of the viv.


Yeah because I only see one or two I'm not concern to much at this point rather then interested to know exactly what it is.. I have banana in the tank for any straggling FF and I see many springs gathering around so I know my spring supply in tank is healthy


----------



## K3viin128 (May 3, 2016)

TheCoop said:


> Actually mites can devistate springtail population in a Viv.


Wouldn't it be a noticeable amount for that to happen? Like the infestation would be taking over the tank and I would see them everywhere I looked??


----------



## Jake117 (Jul 22, 2021)

Jumping on this thread.. here is a picture. I do not know what they are. Only seeded with a clown isopod culture. 
They are tiny (like a grain of sand), elongated, quick. I only see them on the cuttle bone.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Jake117 said:


> Jumping on this thread.. here is a picture. I do not know what they are. Only seeded with a clown isopod culture.
> They are tiny (like a grain of sand), elongated, quick. I only see them on the cuttle bone.
> View attachment 301568
> View attachment 301569


These are mites or springtails, or similar. Not baby Isopods. Baby Armadillidium klugii Isopods look like miniature versions of the adults and are not very fast moving.


----------



## Jake117 (Jul 22, 2021)

fishingguy12345 said:


> These are mites or springtails, or similar. Not baby Isopods. Baby Armadillidium klugii Isopods look like miniature versions of the adults and are not very fast moving.


Darn, thanks. Heres to hoping they are springtails.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Jake117 said:


> Darn, thanks. Heres to hoping they are springtails.


Mites are not really an issue in most isopod cultures, every one of my ~30 culture bins have them and I don't worry about trying to get rid of the mites.


----------

